# do ffs need light



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

do fruit flies neeed light when producing?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No. Although some will say that they produce a little better when lit, many others have great production in the dark.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been culturing in the dark for the past month and haven't noticed any difference since the change from ambient room light. This was melanos.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i've wondered the same


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have always cultured them in a dark cabinet


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i am culturing them underneath the dart cabinet with one of the doors left open. so far i haven't had any problems


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I leave my cultures out on a shelf. They are exposed to only the light the sun shines in through my glass doors. My cultures continue to produce for 1.5 +/- months. After about a month I stop using the culture unless there is a real need for flies. In short, no artificial lighting needed, nor heat beyond room temp.

JBear


----------



## Capybara (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't notice much difference due to lighting, however, when I keep mine in a incubator at 85F or so, they produce much faster.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i keep mine in almost complete darkness. i find they produce better in the dark. one time i left a freshly made culture next to my frog rack and all the casings were on one side of the container ( away from the light ) at that time i decided to move all my cultures to complete darkness and they produce much better. but i do also get good results in standard room lighting where i use to keep them on a smaller shelving system next to one of my racks.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

In my experience, heat and humidity are more important.


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

mine are kept in a closet and only get light when i go in there to get some for feeding. my production is always good


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

DartAsylum said:


> mine are kept in a closet and only get light when i go in there to get some for feeding. my production is always good


I do exactly the same. With the same results.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

DCreptiles said:


> i keep mine in almost complete darkness. i find they produce better in the dark. one time i left a freshly made culture next to my frog rack and all the casings were on one side of the container ( away from the light ) at that time i decided to move all my cultures to complete darkness and they produce much better. but i do also get good results in standard room lighting where i use to keep them on a smaller shelving system next to one of my racks.


I actually noticed this myself, a few times since I had to move my cultures to a cooler place (used to be in the same room as the heating system), but never considered light being the cause. But sure enough, checking some newer cultures, the side away from the light is the one covered in pupa


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

According to Ed, fruit flies can produce retinol stored in their eyes from exposure to sunlight. Great source of Vitamin A which is a deficiency many frogs will have if not using the right vitamins.

I keep in a few different locations to avoid a mite crash. Some have very little light and others are totally dark.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I go with needing light for vitamin a. Covering with a compete sealed lid and putting the culture in the dark for about 8 hrs. is a great way to draw up larva to harvest for feeding larva. Just an FYI how to get your frogs a nice treat.


----------

